# seeking information



## Ameer (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello every one! My name is Meteb,, am in you United Arab Emirates, Dubai & doing a presentation for my English class about my hobby which is raising pigeons,, I would appreciate any information where I could find a site with as much pictures of all different & exotic pigeons so my uninformed class mates enjoy more knowledge about those peaceful creatures. Thank you 



p s : I could recive info in here or on my e mail address
[email protected]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ameer,

Most of the stuff that I have is in actual books. However, it's easy to search the internet for various pictures of every kind of dove that you wish to talk about:

http://www.gamebird.com/dove.html

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/pictures/Columba_livia.html

http://birding.about.com/od/birdsdoves/

http://www.avianweb.com/pigeonspecies.htm

Those are just a few of thousands of webpages and that last one leads to several. Hope that helps some.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Ameer,

Thank you for your interest in pigeons as a presentation in your English class.

While we are a very informative website, we deal mainly with helping birds with injuries, general interests, as well as aiding those who want to adopt or sell pigeons.

If you are looking for pictures of exotic and unusual pigeons, you may find some one here who can share their pictures of their birds. 

You may also want to do a google search, or check out the various pigeon clubs that deal with specialty breeds, such as Helmets, Nuns, Croppers, Tumblers, Rollers, and on and on.

You may also try to locate books on specialty breeds, and I'm sure others will be along with that information.

Here is one book that I use for general information, which also has various breeds of pigeons.

Pigeons, by Mathew M. Vriends

Also this site has interesting videos about pigeons, and their history:

http://www.paccomfilms.com/films/pigeons.html


----------



## Ameer (Feb 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

I thank you & appreciate the gustier & time you took to send me your responses & the information it contains! I found it very useful spicily the generous links Pidgey <Matriarch> provided me with,, you are both very kind


----------

